# 39 DX



## onecatahula (Oct 17, 2017)

(not mine)

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/bik/d/prewar-schwinn-packard/6348353562.html


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2017)

*Prewar Schwinn Packard - $550 (Salem, MA) *
make / manufacturer: Schwinn Packard 
Offered is a prewar Schwinn Packard. Please see photos and email any questions. $550 cash only. Pick up only in Salem, MA. Please include your telephone number and email address if you would like a reply.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 17, 2017)

I like Kentucky Khrome, lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks like a Colson drop stand. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2017)

Too bad it's repainted. Those look good in blue.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 17, 2017)

It's been for sale for a few months I believe.


----------

